# Upgrader un IMAC



## Bermag (8 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'ai un iMac (21,5 pouces, fin 2013), 2,7 GHz, core I5 quatre coeurs, 8GO de RAM, DD 1TO à plateau (5400 tours sans doute....), carte video Intel Iris. Jusqu'à présent ça allait, mais depuis Catalina, il est très lent. Safari devient problématique, je crois que je ne suis pas seul dans ce cas.
Le vidage du cache et de l'historique ne change pas vraiment les choses. Je me demandais si on pouvait upgrader cette machine?
J'ai vu des choses sur certains forums : passage à 16 GO de RAM, et remplacement du DD par un SSD. J'hésite à me lancer dans cette opération , car l'écran est collé (risque de casse...). Peut-être faire faire l'opération chez un pro, mais à quel tarif? cela vaut-il le coup?
Quelqu'un a t'il été confronté à ce dilemne?
Merci pour vos avis et conseils.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (8 Août 2020)

8go de RAM c'est suffisant pour 80% des usages et je pense que tu fait partit de ces 80%. Donc pas la peine de la changer.

Pour ce qui est du SSD, c'est évidemment indispensable, plutôt que d'ouvrir l'imac et de remplacer le HDD, mieux vaut mettre le SSD en externe en usb 3, les performances seront identique à un ssd interne.

Il te faut juste un boîtier USB3 SATA et un SSD SATA III.
En plus tu garde le HDD, pour les données ou sauvegardes.

Un ssd de 120go, ça va te coûter environ 30€, 50€ pour un 256go et 75€ pour un 512go.
Rajoute aussi le prix du boîtier de environ 10€.


----------



## Bermag (8 Août 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse, j'ai également un DD Lacie de 1TO pour les sauvegardes. As-tu une préférence de boîtier et de SSD qui conviendrait? Je suis pas encore un pro du Mac, l'installation du système sur le SSD se fait simplement?
Merci.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Août 2020)

Bermag a dit:


> As-tu une préférence de boîtier et de SSD qui conviendrait?











						Un SSD dans un boitier USB 3 ? Tests, conseils, et l'importance de l'UASP
					

Les disques Thunderbolt sont encore chers et l'USB3 reste adapté au stockage externe, même avec des disques SSD ultra-rapide. Voici nos conseils et…




					www.mac4ever.com


----------



## Locke (8 Août 2020)

Mais j'ai une petite préférence pour ce type de boîtier... https://www.macway.com/boitier-disque-dur-25-7-mm-argent-storeva-arrow-series-usb-30-uasp/p29382


----------



## Bermag (10 Août 2020)

Bonjour, merci pour ta réponse. J'ai une petite question, ce mac a des ports thunderbolt , pourquoi ne pas utiliser un boitier pour s'y connecter? Quelle est la manip à effectuer pour installer OSX sur un SSD? Merci.


----------



## TomS74 (10 Août 2020)

Tu branches ton SSD externe à ton mac, tu le formates en APFS (avec l'utilitaire de disque), tu télécharges MacOS sur l'AppStore et tu lances le programme d'installation, il va ensuite te demander sur quel disque tu veux faire ton installation, tu choisis ton SSD et le tour est joué.


----------



## Locke (10 Août 2020)

Bermag a dit:


> J'ai une petite question, ce mac a des ports thunderbolt , pourquoi ne pas utiliser un boitier pour s'y connecter?


Parce que les boîtiers Thunderbolt vides ne courent pas les rues et de plus ils sont très chers.


Bermag a dit:


> Quelle est la manip à effectuer pour installer OSX sur un SSD? Merci.


Dès l'instant ou tu as le SSD installé dans un boîtier USB ou Thunderbolt, il suffit de le connecter à ton iMac, d'en faire le formatage en bonne et due forme, d'avoir pris la précaution de télécharger la version de macOS que tu tu souhaites, il ne reste plus qu'à lancer l'installation en indiquant bien entendu comme destination le SSD.


----------



## Bermag (10 Août 2020)

Merci à tous pour vos infos.


----------



## TomS74 (10 Août 2020)

UGREEN USB C 3.1 Gen 2 Boîtier Disque Dur Externe 2.5 Pouces SATA III II I HDD SSD 7mm 9.5mm 6To Max 6Gbps UASP en Aluminium Câble USB C vers C Inclus: Amazon.fr: Informatique
					

UGREEN USB C 3.1 Gen 2 Boîtier Disque Dur Externe 2.5 Pouces SATA III II I HDD SSD 7mm 9.5mm 6To Max 6Gbps UASP en Aluminium Câble USB C vers C Inclus: Amazon.fr: Informatique



					www.amazon.fr
				




j'ai pris ce boitier pour mettre le mien. Actuellement il me sert à faire tourner Big Sur en externe, les performances sont vraiment très bonnes avec mon SSD. Tu devrais avoir les mêmes performances en USB qu'en interne sur ton iMac.
Sur mon iMac mi 2010 qui n'est équipé qu'en USB2, j'ai dû le mettre en interne (en remplacement du superdrive) sinon les performances n'auraient pas été au rendez-vous.
Par contre rien à voir avec celui que j'ai en interne sur mon MBP 2020, qui lui, a des vitesses de lecture et écriture approchant les 3Go/s


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (10 Août 2020)

Un boîtier USB suffit dans 95% des utilisations. Le thunderbolt, ca va être les professionnels de la vidéo et audio qui vont éventuellement en avoir besoin. 
Toi, tu n'en as pas besoin, donc n'achète pas.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Août 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Le thunderbolt, ca va être les professionnels de la vidéo et audio


Ou alors pour les fanatiques du Trim


----------



## Bermag (10 Août 2020)

J'ai jeté un coup d'outil sur les forums :
 solution idéale : remplacer le DD interne par un SSD, opération délicate, je ne pense pas avoir les capacités pour le réaliser. J'ai vu qu'un membre l'avait fait (Charly33)....
solution que je vais choisir: achat d'un boîtier (je ne sais lequel, j'espère qu'ils se valent tous...) et d'un SSD 256 GO (pas d'idée du choix...)


----------



## Sly54 (10 Août 2020)

Bermag a dit:


> achat d'un boîtier (je ne sais lequel, j'espère qu'ils se valent tous...)


Non ils ne se valent pas tous : cf mon post #4 et Locke, dans son post #5, te propose un modèle de boitier.




Bermag a dit:


> un SSD 256 GO (pas d'idée du choix...)


Crucial MX par exemple.
Et 256Go, c'est quand même une capacité très faible, surtout pour remplacer un dd de 1To…


----------



## Bermag (10 Août 2020)

En fait, je pensais utiliser le SSD de 256 GO pour le système, et continuer à utiliser le 1TO interne pour les données. Ce n'est peut-être pas la solution ..... il vaut mieux partir sur le 1TO de Crucial?

j'ai vu celui-ci: *Crucial 1To CT1000MX500SSD1(Z) SSD interne MX500-jusqu’à 560 Mo/s (3D NAND, SATA, 2,5 pouces)*


----------



## TomS74 (10 Août 2020)

Pars au moins sur un 512 Go, voire 1 To et ensuite tu te sers du DD interne pour faire une sauvegarde (Time Machine ou Clone) de ton DD externe.

et regarde le lien que je t'ai donné concernant le boitier pour le SSD. https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07Y825V4N/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

"Conçu pour connecter votre 2,5 pouces SATA III/ II/ I disque dur à vos appareils. Ce boîtier disque dur prend en charge le 2,5 pouces HDD SSD (l'épaisseur est de 7mm à 9,5mm) jusqu'à 6 To. Compatible avec le système Windows, Linux, Mac OS. Plug & Play, aucun pilote n'est nécessaire.
Équipé du port USB C 3.1 Gen 2 (10 Gbps Max) et du dernier connecteur SATA III (6 Gbps Max), ce boîtier disque dur USB C a une vitesse de transfert maximal de 6 Gbps. Idéal pour vous bénéficier d'une vitesse plus rapide que le boîtier USB 3.0 traditionnel à seulement 5 Gbps. Prend en charge le protocole de transfert UASP, la fonction TRIM et S.M.A.R.T."

Il est livré avec un câble USB type C vers type C, mais je crois qu'on peut le trouver avec un câble type C vers type A pour ton iMac.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Août 2020)

Bermag a dit:


> En fait, je pensais utiliser le SSD de 256 GO pour le système, et continuer à utiliser le 1TO interne pour les données. Ce n'est peut-être pas la solution ..... il vaut mieux partir sur le 1TO de Crucial?


Le plus simple est effectivement de tout mettre sur le SSD : ton OS, tes applications et tes données. Toutes tes données.
Ainsi, le disque dur interne de 1Tà pourra te servir pour les sauvegardes, par exemple pour Time machine.


----------



## Bermag (11 Août 2020)

Hier j'ai lancé un etrecheck, il n'y a rien de grave ni d'anormal. Je vais opter pour l'achat du boîtier et du SSD. Si j'ai bien compris, après formatage en APFS (avec l'utilitaire de disque), je télécharge MacOS sur l'AppStore et je lance le programme d'installation. Comme je suis vraiment débutant sur mac.... je me demande comment aller démarrer l'OS sur le SSD? J'ai des sauvegardes sur mon disque Lacie par time machine, la recopie de mes données se fera par là? il n'y aurait pas un tuto qui détaille tout ça? Merci


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2020)

bonjour,

tu peux (dois) faire une copie de l'installateur OS Catalina (avant l'installation) en dehors de ton répertoire _Applications_ sur ton _Volume_ de démarrage ou sur un autre support/Volume car il est effacé en fin d'installation.


----------



## Bermag (11 Août 2020)

Merci, mais c'est pas très clair pour moi....


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2020)

je soulignais la praticité de faire une copie de "Installer macOS Catalina.app" de 8.25 Go, ce qui permet :

d'éviter le re-téléchargement au cas où l'installe avorte
d'installer réinstaller au besoin le système
générer une clé/Volume d'installation démarrable
installer sans être "connecté"


----------



## Bermag (12 Août 2020)

Merci pour ton info. Je vais faire la manip avec le SSD externe, et si c'est OK, je mettrai le SSD dans l'IMAC. J'avais une appréhension pour le faire, mais vu les tutos (ifixit) je tente.


----------



## Bermag (15 Août 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai reçu le matos, mais je galère pour télécharger l'installateur Catalina.
essai 1 (hier) : la barre de défilement reste figée au quatre cinquième, taille du fichier pas encore complète, rien ne se passe. Abandon 
essai 2(ce matin): idem pour la barre de défilement, la taille du fichier est identique à celle annoncée, mais rien ne se passe. Abandon, lancement de l'installateur, icône dans le dock, mais pas d'affichage de la page devant indiquer l'installation. Un clic sur l'icône du dock indique "pas de réponse"
A la fin du téléchargement, le programme doit-il se lancer seul?


----------



## TomS74 (15 Août 2020)

Bermag a dit:


> A la fin du téléchargement, le programme doit-il se lancer seul?


Oui


----------



## Bermag (15 Août 2020)

J'ai relancé le téléchargement, on verra la suite.

Installation réalisée, je pose une question, est-ce que je fais le transfert de mes données par Time machine maintenant ou plus tard?

UInstall terminé, OSX+donnés: c'est vraiment le jour et la nuit !!!! Il ne me restera plus qu'à installer le SSD en interne.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Août 2020)

Bermag a dit:


> c'est vraiment le jour et la nuit


Tu m'étonnes : passer d'un antique disque à 5200 tours/ min ç un SSD en SATA III, tu ne reconnais plus ton iMac !


----------



## TomS74 (15 Août 2020)

Oui le SSD c'est le top, ça redonne un sacré coup de boost à des machines qu'on aurait pensé obsolètes...


----------



## Bermag (15 Août 2020)

Finalement je suis parti sur le boîtier de LOKE et un SSD de 512 GO de chez Crucial. Merci à tous pour vos infos.


----------



## Suss (28 Janvier 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes : passer d'un antique disque à 5200 tours/ min ç un SSD en SATA III, tu ne reconnais plus ton iMac !


Bonjour,
J’ai un iMac 2012 en 21’ qui rame au démarrage.
Je chercher à installer mon système d’exploitation sur un ssd externe connecté au port usb de l’iMac.
Y a t il un intérêt à ce que je prenne un SSD M.2 NVMe qui a des vitesses de lecture/écriture beaucoup plus importante qu’un SSD sata III. Ça va fonctionner ? Ou ça sert à rien?
Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,



Suss a dit:


> J’ai un iMac 2012 en 21’ qui rame au démarrage.


Un iMac13,1 ?





Suss a dit:


> Y a t il un intérêt à ce que je prenne un SSD M.2 NVMe qui a des vitesses de lecture/écriture beaucoup plus importante qu’un SSD sata III. Ça va fonctionner ? Ou ça sert à rien?


Pour moi ça n'a pas d'intérêt, tu seras limité à l'USB3 de ta machine. Donc un SSD externe du genre Crucial X6 ou X8 devrait largement suffire.


----------



## Suss (29 Janvier 2022)

Ok
Apparemment pour que le ssd dure dans le temps il faut la fonction de maintenance appelée Active Garbage Collection
Pour le crucial x8 je n’ai pas trouvé cette fonction. C’est problématique??

D’autres idées pour mon disque dur externe à brancher sur un port usb 3 (apparemment sur mon iMac 2012, c’est un 3.0 qui a été renommé 3.2 Gen 1 soit un débit de 5 Gb/s)


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2022)

Suss a dit:


> Apparemment pour que le ssd dure dans le temps il faut la fonction de maintenance appelée Active Garbage Collection
> Pour le crucial x8 je n’ai pas trouvé cette fonction. C’est problématique??


L'idéal est d'activer la commande Trim sur les SSD. C'est possible sur les SSD internes, Apple et autres.
Pour les SSD externes, c'est possible si le SSD est branché en Thunderbot3, ou bien si le SSD est en USB3 sous Monterey.

Ton Mac 2012 ne possède ni port TB3, ni ne passera sous Monterey (sauf patch), donc pas de Trim pour toi. Maintenant si tu ne remplis pas trop ton SSD, ça ne devrait pas poser de problème. Et il me semble que les SSD Crucial disposent du Garbage collector depuis longtemps, sauf sur le bas de gamme (ce que n'est pas le X8).


----------



## Suss (29 Janvier 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> L'idéal est d'activer la commande Trim sur les SSD. C'est possible sur les SSD internes, Apple et autres.
> Pour les SSD externes, c'est possible si le SSD est branché en Thunderbot3, ou bien si le SSD est en USB3 sous Monterey.
> 
> Ton Mac 2012 ne possède ni port TB3, ni ne passera sous Monterey (sauf patch), donc pas de Trim pour toi. Maintenant si tu ne remplis pas trop ton SSD, ça ne devrait pas poser de problème. Et il me semble que les SSD Crucial disposent du Garbage collector depuis longtemps, sauf sur le bas de gamme (ce que n'est pas le X8).


Ok merci pour les bons conseils
Je vais commander la semaine prochaine un crucial x8 1To en espérant que mon iMac 2012 démarre beaucoup plus vite car depuis longtemps c’est la galère.
Si vous d’autres personnes ont des remarques je suis intéressés.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2022)

Suss a dit:


> que mon iMac 2012 démarre beaucoup plus vite


C'est pas tant le temps de démarrage qui est important, mais plutôt le temps de lancement des applications puis ouverture des gros fichiers et travail sur les gros fichiers.


----------



## Suss (29 Janvier 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est pas tant le temps de démarrage qui est important, mais plutôt le temps de lancement des applications puis ouverture des gros fichiers et travail sur les gros fichiers.


On va dire que mon IMac ne tourne pas rond. J’ai déjà formaté le disque dur et ça n’a rien changé. Je ne fais pas grand chose avec. Pas de jeu, pas de vidéo, juste un peu de bureautique et un peu de navigation internet. Qu’il mette 10 min à démarrer et à installer quelques applications c’est pas normal. J’espère que le problème vient de mon disque dur et que mon démarrage va s’accélérer avec un disque dur ssd externe.
Sinon je serai vraiment très déçu de la marque Apple.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2022)

Suss a dit:


> Qu’il mette 10 min à démarrer et à installer quelques applications c’est pas normal. J’espère que le problème vient de mon disque dur et que mon démarrage va s’accélérer avec un disque dur ssd externe.


OK, tu pourras en profiter pour faire une installation toute propre alors !
Et n'oublie pas : pour que le démarrage aille "vite", il *faut* que le disque de démarrage soit sélectionné dans les Préférences Système / Démarrage.


----------



## lucdus (29 Janvier 2022)

merci à tous pour ces tres bonnes infos, étant en train de préparer un upgrade de mon Imac 21,5 end 2015 qui rame .... le bougre ... je viens de commander un SSD externe. Grace à vous j'ai évité l ouverture de l'iMac et le risque d abimer une nappe ou autre ...
Merci a nouveau ...


----------



## Suss (29 Janvier 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> OK, tu pourras en profiter pour faire une installation toute propre alors !
> Et n'oublie pas : pour que le démarrage aille "vite", il *faut* que le disque de démarrage soit sélectionné dans les Préférences Système / Démarrage.


Ok merci pour tes conseils


----------



## Suss (29 Janvier 2022)

lucdus a dit:


> merci à tous pour ces tres bonnes infos, étant en train de préparer un upgrade de mon Imac 21,5 end 2015 qui rame .... le bougre ... je viens de commander un SSD externe. Grace à vous j'ai évité l ouverture de l'iMac et le risque d abimer une nappe ou autre ...
> Merci a nouveau ...


T’as commandé quoi comme disque?

Moi j’ai pris le crucial x8 1To.

Tu as aussi les logiciels Excel et Word qui s’ouvrent systématiquement au démarrage et impossible d’empêcher cela ??


----------



## lucdus (29 Janvier 2022)

Suss a dit:


> T’as commandé quoi comme disque?
> 
> Moi j’ai pris le crucial x8 1To.
> 
> Tu as aussi les logiciels Excel et Word qui s’ouvrent systématiquement au démarrage et impossible d’empêcher cela ??


un samsung T5 mais attention, je ne suis pas une reference Mac ... voir les pros ...

Par contre, en reponse à ta question,  je n ai pas du tout de pb de logiciels qui démarrent systématiquement au démarrage type word ou excel.

Mon pb est : Suite au constat de demarrage et temps d ouverture de mes apps trop trop lent,  J ai refait une install clean Monterey sur mon Imac 21,5 end 2015 et ça ramait toujours donc grave ==> je vais passer en SSD externe, mon HDD interne d'origine doit avoir un pb. On verra bien ... pour info mes tps de dem sont : On à mot de passe = 1'30 et temps entre mot de passe et stabilisation = 2 mn a l aise, quand à l ouverture d excel pour mac ou autre ... trop long.

Le gag est que j utilise aussi un 24 pouces M1 qui est lui une fusée ... l'écart entre les deux est énorme ...


----------



## Suss (30 Janvier 2022)

lucdus a dit:


> un samsung T5 mais attention, je ne suis pas une reference Mac ... voir les pros ...
> 
> Par contre, en reponse à ta question,  je n ai pas du tout de pb de logiciels qui démarrent systématiquement au démarrage type word ou excel.
> 
> ...


Ok merci pour ta reponse
Moi je n’ai pas chronométré le délai mais c’est plus important que toi.
A+


----------



## lucdus (30 Janvier 2022)

Suss a dit:


> Ok merci pour ta reponse
> Moi je n’ai pas chronométré le délai mais c’est plus important que toi.
> A+


Samsung T5 en boot drive sur un ancien Mac : si cela peut aider, voici une video sur le sujet (in english) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVfd5uLqCF0.   ceci dit je laisse les pros commenter sur le choix de ce T5 ...
on peut bien sur installer un autre SSD externe + boitier pour un prix inférieur .


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2022)

Suss a dit:


> Tu as aussi les logiciels Excel et Word qui s’ouvrent systématiquement au démarrage et impossible d’empêcher cela ??


Ca se règle par exemple en faisant un clic droit sur l'application / Option et en décochant "ouvrir avec la session". Ou bien en quittant d'abord Word ou Excel, avan d'éteindre ta machine.
(mais ça mériterait d'être discuté dans un autre fil si la solution que je te propose ne fonctionne pas).


----------



## lucdus (1 Février 2022)

lucdus a dit:


> Samsung T5 en boot drive sur un ancien Mac : si cela peut aider, voici une video sur le sujet (in english)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVfd5uLqCF0.   ceci dit je laisse les pros commenter sur le choix de ce T5 ...
> on peut bien sur installer un autre SSD externe + boitier pour un prix inférieur .


YES !!!!
j'ai effectué avec succès l'upgrade de mon iMac 21,5 pouces de 2016 en greffant un Samsung T5 SSD.
Je retrouve la vitalité de cette machine, temps de démarrage tres correct et ouverture des appli poids lourds impeccable.
Tout ceci grace à VOS infos sur ce forum donc un grand MERCI !!!!!!
Quel plaisir ....
ps: j aurai pu faire de meme à moindre frais (-50%) mais bon je n'avais pas bien percuté


----------

